# Acura TSX HU replacement



## Fiercetimbo17 (May 17, 2007)

OK so the plan is to trade in my car and get a used 06 tsx without nav. 
has anyone done a headunit replacement on this car? I know no dash kit is available but im plan i making my own that is no big deal. But i thought i remember seeing the hvac is done through the headunit. Does anyone know if this is correct? 
Could a headunit relocation be done like in caddys?
thanks


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

you can do something like this.
http://vanderwoude.net/gallery/tsxUpgrade/IMG_0115


----------



## thapranksta (May 11, 2007)

I remember seeing someone who resolved this issue in a TL while surfing the net. It was like the picture posted above except they did it the other way around. The stock display was moved down and the aftermarket HU was placed in the spot where the stock display was moved from. It looked pretty good. If I find it, I will post the link. It probably was on acurazine.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I wouldn't be so quick to ditch the stock headunit. Balanced outputs, and a relatively flat frequency response. I've seen the stock headunit removed, but it was an expensive and time consuming job as you need to keep the environmental control board which entails relocating it and extending the cables.


----------



## Fiercetimbo17 (May 17, 2007)

npdang said:


> I wouldn't be so quick to ditch the stock headunit. Balanced outputs, and a relatively flat frequency response. I've seen the stock headunit removed, but it was an expensive and time consuming job as you need to keep the environmental control board which entails relocating it and extending the cables.


I would just use my 3sixty.2 but i want an all in one solution and an oem as possible look. The pocket down below looks like $hit imo and i think my z2 would look pretty nice right there  
And i saw your review on the oem haedunit but i would hate to have 9 different things for my ipone bluetooth sirus etc. This install im going for steath and to maintan the factory look of the car.
If its just a control board i could use a ribbon cable and relocate it behind the glove box. 
I need to figure it out however as believe it or not my ability to put in a system is going to decide on which car i buy.
Plans for the vehicle are:
fullbody horns
8" maybe larger midbass
z2 with 3sixty.2
idmax 12" 
active via sixty.2 and audison lrx amps

Edit: I just saw the audison 5 channel, that thing is sexy, also it appears it outputs more power on channels 3+4 is this correct?
If so that would be awesome it would be a perfect one amp solution for a 3 way active setup.


----------



## thapranksta (May 11, 2007)

Fiercetimbo17 said:


> I need to figure it out however as believe it or not my ability to put in a system is going to decide on which car i buy.


That definitely makes sense. I'm finding out now that Lexus models are not made to be have audio modifications. I have to run wire all over my car because I'm going to be using rear speakers.  

But the funny thing is that after I bought my Lexus and saw some of its issues/annoyances, I was looking into a TL. After I saw the problem with changing the headunit for an aftermarket nav, I basically ruled it completely out. Now I see that Acuras are REALLY not made to be modified for audio at least in terms of the HU.


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

If you'd heard how good npdang's system sounds using the stock headunit, I think you'd forget about switching it out.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

he didnt want to ditch it for the sound quality, he just didnt want seperate boxes hanging out on the dash to clip in the mobile sirius, mobile HD, mobile phone, mobile GPS, etc.

So here is what i'd do.

install the z2. remote faceplate, cram the thing in there ala linked photo above, however you wanna do it. its all gravy. Buy a CD changer-AUX adapter for the stock radio and run 2 channel through the stock radio, stock radio balanced out to the 360, then etc.

The radio becomes a source selector/preamp/volume control. It is your main CD player. you tune for SQ by using the OEM cd player. The z2 wont play through the dacs, they typically flow through the source select devices, then the volume attenuation devices, then out to the amps. so it should have little affect on the z2 signal. Certainly no additional digital/analog conversions.

the z2 becomes only source select. Controls your BT phone, BT audio, cd changer, HD, sirius, navigation, etc etc etc etc etc etc. the audio volume is set ONCE so it is level matched to the stock cd player. you'll never touch that volume control again.

the OEM cd player affords rotary volume and integrated steering wheel volume (I assume). The z2 adds the source expansion.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

by the way, if the text size here doesn't prove my point about car PC's being super dangerous, nothing will. can you imagine taking your eyes off the road long enough to read that!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I took that idea and did this w/ it:









There's actually an oem mp3 attachment you can buy to replace the top compartment, while being able to keep the 12v compartment

I forgot the site that sells them, but iirc they're ~$75

edit: this is what it looks like


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Whiterabbit said:


> by the way, if the text size here doesn't prove my point about car PC's being super dangerous, nothing will. can you imagine taking your eyes off the road long enough to read that!


That depends on the front end and the monitor you use. A transreflective monitor will look the same in the sun and at an angle as a regular LCD monitor does sitting in your garage and streetdecks front end has the same button and font size as an OEM navigation does.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

View attachment 3911


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Here's a thread with pics in the sun comparing the latest technology LCDs to transreflective ones.

http://www.mp3car.com/vbulletin/lcd-display/88143-mp3car-s-transflective-vs-cartft-tmr.html

Edit: and that is the old model, the new one is even brighter. The level of difference between the old tran and the new one is the same as the non tran to the old one.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

I'll post this straight from memory...should be close to 100%. The upper pocket/door below the factory deck comes out first. To remove, open the door, insert hand into opening, make a fist (should be tight around your hand now) & pull back towards you slowly. Once that's out, the console top has to come off. Mine is a 6-speed so an automatic may be a tad different, but on the manual, you loosen the nut on the bottom of the shift knob & then spin the knob off. This panel will snap very easily, so you have to be careful. The easiest way I've found to remove it is to use a rubber handled tool (I used Klien crimpers) & put the handle under the back tip of the piece that's directly behind the parking brake lever.Place a towel or drop cloth under the area & just slowly pry until it comes up. After that corner is up, just work your way around the perimeter to release the other pops. Revove that & the bottom pocket can be unbolted (four 7mm I believe). The trim (silver or wood, depending on interior color) needs to be removed from the passenger-side dash & the driver's-side dash between the steering column & the radio. This pops out fairly easy but it wants to flex a lot on the downward curve of the panel. Just be careful & take it slow. The hazard switch pops out from between the air vents & there's a single phillips-head screw behind it. The vents pop out & there's two 7mm on top & two 7mm on the bottom (behind where the pockets were). Radio should pull straight out towards you then. I have wiring colors if you need them. The car does have a factory amplifier.


I'll go ahead & post the wire colors since I'm on now. 

There's two plugs in the factory amp that we need to be concerned with (a 20-pin that I'll refer to as plug A & a 14-pin that I'll refer to as plug-B). The amp is located behind where the pockets were that you removed earlier. 

Plug A: 
(Top Row - Left to Right) 
A1 Blk/Red - Front Pass. Side Tweeter (+) 
A2 Grn/Yel - Front Pass. Side Door Speaker (+) 
A3 Grn/Blk - Front Driver's Side Door Speaker (+) 
A4 Blu/Orn - Front Driver's Side Tweeter (+) 
A5 Pnk - Pass. Side Subwoofer (+) 
A6 Wht - Driver's Side Subwoofer (+) 
A7 Blu/Red - Pass. Side Rear Door Speaker (+) 
A8 Pnk/Blu - Driver's Side Rear Door Speaker (+) 
A9 Yel/Red - Acc. Power 
A10 Wht/Blu - Constant Power 

(Bottom Row - Left to Right) 
A11 Pnk/Blk - Front Pass. Side Tweeter (-) 
A12 Gry/Red - Front Pass. Side Door Speaker (-) 
A13 Lt Grn - Front Driver's Side Door Speaker (-) 
A14 Gry/Blu - Front Driver's Side Tweeter (-) 
A15 Blu/Yel - Pass. Side Subwoofer (-) 
A16 Grn - Driver's Side Subwoofer (-) 
A17 Blu/Orn - Pass. Side Rear Door Speaker (-) 
A18 Pur - Driver's Side Rear Door Speaker (-) 
A19 - Not Used 
A20 Blk - Ground 

Plug B: 

(Top Row - Left to Right) 
B1 Red/Blu - Audio Unit (Driver's Side Front Door Speaker (+)) 
B2 Brn/Yel - Front Passenger Side Shielding 
B3 Blu - Audio Unit (Driver's Side Rear Speaker (+)) 
B4 Blu - Audio Unit (Front Pass. Side Door Speaker (+)) 
B5 Brn - Front Driver's Side Shielding 
B6 Lt. Grn - Audio Unit (Pass. Side Rear Speaker (+)) 
B7 Yel/Grn - Audio Unit (Radio Switch) 

(Bottom Row - Left to Right) 
B8 Yel - Audio Unit (Driver's Side Front Door Speaker (-)) 
B9 Gry/Blu - Rear Driver's Side Shielding 
B10 Pnk - Audio Unit (Driver's Side Rear Speaker (-)) 
B11 Red - Audio Unit (Front Pass. Side Door Speaker (-)) 
B12 Gry - Rear Pass. Side Shielding 
B13 Pur - Audio Unit (Pass. Side Rear Speaker (-)) 
B14 Blk - Ground 

That's straight from the Helms Manual.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm sorry, but looking at anything down there (regardless of what kind of monitor, front end, etc.) is asking for trouble. That is why Acura doesn't put anything down there. Even with the best screen and best front end, what would you be able to see down there that wouldn't be distracting? You would still have to look down there to find the buttons and with a touchscreen it isn't even by feel like the others who have radios down there (and probably remotes they use). 

Juan


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

OldOneEye said:


> I'm sorry, but looking at anything down there (regardless of what kind of monitor, front end, etc.) is asking for trouble. That is why Acura doesn't put anything down there. Even with the best screen and best front end, what would you be able to see down there that wouldn't be distracting? You would still have to look down there to find the buttons and with a touchscreen it isn't even by feel like the others who have radios down there (and probably remotes they use).
> 
> Juan


I agree with you, I wasn't justifying the placement but clearing up any misconception that a carPC can't be used exactly the way a double DIN nav unit is. I mean after all, head units are computers. Just with GUIs designed for where they will reside.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

t3sn4f2 said:


> I agree with you, I wasn't justifying the placement but clearing up any misconception that a carPC can't be used exactly the way a double DIN nav unit is. I mean after all, head units are computers. Just with GUIs designed for where they will reside.


CarPC, radio, GPS, anything that requires visual confirmation IMO is a bad fit down there. Just curious why they wouldn't just get a windshield mount and put it up top.

Juan


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Just a FYI. Latest news (well I know in CA for sure) is that anything mounted to the windshield, like GPS, is illegal.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

Vestax said:


> Just a FYI. Latest news (well I know in CA for sure) is that anything mounted to the windshield, like GPS, is illegal.


Only two states last I checked (I know CA as well, I got my sister-in-law a GPS and she had to figure out a different way to mount it (she's a CHP so she wasn't going to flaunt that one)). 

Either way, up is better than WAY down.

Juan


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I found the link for the HU mounting kit.

http://www.acurapartsdepot.com/PD-08B06-SEC-220.aspx?MakeID=24

price IMO, but looks very OEM.


----------



## oneiztoomany (Oct 1, 2007)

James Bang said:


> There's actually an oem mp3 attachment you can buy to replace the top compartment, while being able to keep the 12v compartment
> 
> I forgot the site that sells them, but iirc they're ~$75
> 
> edit: this is what it looks like


hey thats my tsx!  i am very pleased with this setup. especially since i have the steering wheel controls hooked up to the alpine HU.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

t3sn4f2 said:


> That depends on the front end and the monitor you use. A transreflective monitor will look the same in the sun and at an angle as a regular LCD monitor does sitting in your garage and streetdecks front end has the same button and font size as an OEM navigation does.


Sorry. text size is text size. Doesnt matter how crisp or clear or contrasty it is.

And I'm glad OldOneEye agrees that the bottom of the dash is a TERRIBLE place to have to draw the eye to to gather information.

That install is just a death trap. And I would say the same for any 2din or 1-din radio that used such small text. caraudio manufacturers simply tend to know better. How fast would it take someone to sue after an injury accident!

I still say the only way to go here is to use that lower section as the interactive control for alternate accessories. GPS (super death trap), satelite radio, HD, ipod, etc. And use the factory radio for CD and FM radio.


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm glad someone else thinks low mounted GPS are just about the most dangerous thing since drinking and driving.

I mean, you don't know where you are going, it's probably dark and raining out cause that's how it always works out, and you are staring down at your knees while driving strange roads... Terrible idea, IMO.


----------



## Scott P (Sep 9, 2007)

mind you I agree about taking your eyes off the road. that being said here is one I did not that long ago at my shop. Mind you the paint is nicked from getting a little over anxious to get it together and see what it all looked like. And inadvertantly the finished paint has some nudity in the picture (I never noticed that the Title Screen to EuroTrip had nudity on it until after I took the picture)


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

I was thinking about trying to graft in a garmin nuvi mount into my sun visor. Not sure how much safer that would be.

would be nice and stealthy though when parked


----------



## smalville (Feb 19, 2009)

Scott P said:


> mind you I agree about taking your eyes off the road. that being said here is one I did not that long ago at my shop. Mind you the paint is nicked from getting a little over anxious to get it together and see what it all looked like. And inadvertantly the finished paint has some nudity in the picture (I never noticed that the Title Screen to EuroTrip had nudity on it until after I took the picture)


I think this TSX install is da best by far, and I've seen quite a few.
I take it both LCD's are connected to the same brain?


----------



## drzladysman (Nov 3, 2012)

Anybody knows where i can get a pre-fab double din molding for the lower compartments? I'd like to get a double din for my tsx like the one pictured above (lower one). PPLLLEASE


----------



## southpawskater (Feb 17, 2010)

drzladysman said:


> Anybody knows where i can get a pre-fab double din molding for the lower compartments? I'd like to get a double din for my tsx like the one pictured above (lower one). PPLLLEASE


One does not exist, you would have to make it or have a shop make it for you.


----------

